# Board Flex



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the custom is a directional twin, meaning the nose is a little higher or wider or longer than the tail, but the twin flex will make it ride switch the same as regular

directional flex means that one end is stiffer than the other


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> the custom is a directional twin, meaning the nose is a little higher or wider or longer than the tail, but the twin flex will make it ride switch the same as regular
> 
> directional flex means that one end is stiffer than the other


Wouldn't you think a Twin would have the same flex in both directions rather a directional flex? Seems to me you’d want the same flex in either direction on a twin.

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

not really , some people like to have a directional flex but shaped in a twin.

twin shape = both sides (nose tail) are equal
twin flex = the board has the same flex on nose and tail.

kind of boards: 
directional flex but twin shape
twin flex but directional shape
perfect twin (flex and shape are twin).
directional flex and directional shape

it's all preference , what you like most...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> the custom is a directional twin, meaning the nose is a little higher or wider or longer than the tail, but the twin flex will make it ride switch the same as regular
> 
> directional flex means that one end is stiffer than the other


Yes AND the sidecut is setback as well.. 

FYI: for all mountain one quiver stic performance, I would recommend a slightly setback directional twin which will be versatile all mtn. w/o hindering your freestyle progression. IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I need to hit a demo day and see what I like. My Custom is a great board. No real reason to get a new one other than I feel like getting a new board. I did look at the Burton Duece in shop this wkend. Has a lot more flex than my custom. I don't think that would be a good board for me. The flex would probably cause too much chatter.

Thanks all for the input.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

chatter is not necessarily completly related to a boards flex. Chatter happens when we apply pressure to the board to quickly. Try applying pressure in a progressive (gradual) manner and I think you will find that YOU have a greater control over chatter than the longitudinal flex characteristics of your board.

I ride several boards with radically different flex profiles. My softer boards require me to apply pressure more gradually than my stiffer boards to avoid chattering and an eventual edge wash out.. try it you'll like it.

The B Custom is a GREAT one board quiver... I used to ride one years ago, and I still think very highly of its all around attributes.. good wood indeed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I just bought the B deuce after riding my custom for a whole year. Friends recommended it. For the exact same reasons too (I want a new board, never had one b4). I bought my custom used. Has done me well. Time to try something new.


----------

